
Data munging with Perl ebook for free - vgy7ujm
http://datamungingwithperl.com/
======
davorg
I wouldn't really describe it as an ebook. It's just the PDF that Manning made
back in 2001 when the book was published.

I'm getting reports that the PDF looks horrible in various Linux PDF readers.
I'll see what I can do about regenerating it using more standard tools and
fonts.

~~~
vgy7ujm
Thanks for making it available!

